# boat build



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

We always love seeing new builds. Keep um coming


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

Yes love seeing new builds


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

OK will post up as I get pictures. Very excited about this boat will be the best boat I have ever owned by far. Although keeping it minimal to keep weight down. No troll motor or casting platform. F70 power. With tunnel and Bobs jack plate. Wife demanded center console but I was going to go with side mount. Oh well. Kingston gray hull whisper gray deck. Oh and toe rails. Also narrower back rest so easy to get into side hatches. Cockpit and hatch lights and a Garmin GPS. 

Just didn't want to bore yall with yet another build thread but this boat special as it is the first TPS for me.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Awesome! I know you have to be thrilled! The more pics and build threads the better. When I was shopping boats I wish there would have been more!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Build threads are never boring! Keep the pics coming! Congrats on the build, as well.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

There is a lot of good info in the Tribenwater HB dark side forum if digging way back into the first pages on that forum. Hopefully not illegal to reference another site? I spent quite a few hours reading there also prior to ordering this boat. Microskiff has been really the definitive resource though.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

commtrd said:


> F70 power. With tunnel and Bobs jack plate. ....Wife demanded center console but I was going to go with side mount. Oh well....
> Just didn't want to bore yall with yet another build thread but this boat special as it is the first TPS for me.


Did you ask for the Bob's jack plate? Seems like the Micro Jacker would have been adequate for the F70, weighs less, saves dry storage space and getting hydraulic fluid in it. You should ask, its not too late to change, and would be worth paying the $250 change order fee to get rid of this little puppy in your dry storage. [If you plan on getting a Power Pole, you're going to get the same Teledyne pump, motor and tank with a fancy remote control gizmo on top. The tank is leaking on my Power Pole pump, and its not even three years old. You would think you would get something better for $1800.]










Can't believe you listen to your wife, or would even take her with you, Oh well...

...and we're definitely not bored with pics of hand-rolled Kevlar that you don't see in those other boat builds. Keep em coming.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Never heard of a Micro Jacker I will call Randy at HB and discuss that with him. Not planning on getting a power pole. Far as the wife... well it REALLY helps keep the peace if she is OK with even getting the boat in the first place. Plus the storage space under the center console is a great place to put two camera and lens setups (one body with a wide angle and another with a 300mm lens)to keep ready to shoot while protected under way.


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

Agree, can't get enough of boat build threads!

I was able finalize a lot of the details of my build by looking at other peoples build threads. Stuff I never even thought of that wound up being important. 

Congrats on the HB Pro, what an AWESOME boat!

M-


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

commtrd said:


> Never heard of a Micro Jacker I will call Randy at HB and discuss that with him. Not planning on getting a power pole. Far as the wife... well it REALLY helps keep the peace if she is OK with even getting the boat in the first place.


It's what Maverick puts on their HPX-S, and was on a build sheet I had made for a tiller Waterman a couple years back.

Hearing that Alabama accent makes me want to watch Forrest Gump.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

The CMC jack plates with integral hydraulic pump earned a bad name around here. I had a CMC on my last three boats and on previous two boats the jack plate acted up. Seal problems. I think I will just stick with the Bobs jack plate on this boat.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

commtrd said:


> The CMC jack plates with integral hydraulic pump earned a bad name around here. I had a CMC on my last three boats and on previous two boats the jack plate acted up. Seal problems. I think I will just stick with the Bobs jack plate on this boat.


I figured out that the Micro Jacker has 5" of travel, while the Bob's has 6". Since your Pro will have a tunnel you will want that extra inch.

Hadn't heard of any issues with the CMC motor/pump unit around here.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Stick with Bob's. Especially with a tunnel


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Couple new images today...

















Also did a change order from the 7" Garmin GPS to Simrad GO7. So it's coming along.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looking good, man!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

commtrd said:


> Couple new images today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should have gone with the Raymarine! I love mine!


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

I checked and the mapping via chip is supposedly best on the Simrad also. Hopefully will prove to be a good selection.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

commtrd said:


> I checked and the mapping via chip is supposedly best on the Simrad also. Hopefully will prove to be a good selection.


I'm sure it will boat is looking great!


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Obviously not my boat but another beautiful Professional headed back to Texas! Mine will have the same rail over the console like this one does.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Showing cutouts for rod tubes and bulkheads.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Super fine my friend! Can't wait to see your skiff all buttoned up. Please keep posting pics!


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

commtrd said:


> Obviously not my boat but another beautiful Professional headed back to Texas! Mine will have the same rail over the console like this one does.


The lines on these skiffs are just flat out sexy!


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

PS- I think I saw your boat in the back ground of a picture of my skiff they sent me this evening!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

They sent the paperwork to finalize the deal. Scheduled completion date is January 20. Woo hoo! =)


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

MariettaMike: I thought my PP reservoir was leaking also. Check the cap. Measure and cut a gasket of some type to replace what was there originally. I think the original falls apart after a while and that might be the source of the leak.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Get the biggest GPS unit you can afford. While I am liking my Raymarine, I wish it was compatible with the Florida Marine Tracks software.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I like the hand rail you are adding.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

commtrd said:


> They sent the paperwork to finalize the deal. Scheduled completion date is January 20. Woo hoo! =)


Congrats! I pick mine up the 18!


----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

I'm going to be the last to graduate. Mine looks a lot like the one picture, PU date is the 27th. Sotilloa1078 sorry were not going to meet you on our trip down. But someday it's going to happen Good luck Stay in touch


----------



## westsidefly (Aug 15, 2014)

DBStoots said:


> Get the biggest GPS unit you can afford. While I am liking my Raymarine, I wish it was compatible with the Florida Marine Tracks software.


From what I gathered from FMT, Raymarine should be compatible later this year.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Well thats good news!


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Rayreds said:


> I'm going to be the last to graduate. Mine looks a lot like the one picture, PU date is the 27th. Sotilloa1078 sorry were not going to meet you on our trip down. But someday it's going to happen Good luck Stay in touch


Ray, sorry to hear would have loved to take you bonefishing. Definitely keep in touch. Can't wait to see your boat all finished up!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

commtrd said:


> Obviously not my boat but another beautiful Professional headed back to Texas! Mine will have the same rail over the console like this one does.


Good for you I love the rail around my console. Its a pain riding in a skiff that has no were to grab


----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> Good for you I love the rail around my console. Its a pain riding in a skiff that has no were to grab


Yea I just put the grab rails on the side of the console. I had to add a grab rail on my HO so my wife had a hand hold also.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Do you have any pictures of the poling platform? I'm trying to get ideas for mine and I like the looks of the one in the first photo.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Upside down for rigging...


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Visiting with Randy at HB the other day and he said the three that were in build at this time (including mine) they put the fish catching mojo on those boats. So those pesky pescas better watch out! =)


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Looking good!


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Note to self: there IS enough room under rail on console to fit a 9" Simrad under there! =)


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Getting closer... almost time to go get her.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Looking good. Know you're excited. 

What are your color shades? It seems some variation of gray hull and white or off-white decks are the new Fighting Lady Yellow.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Kingston gray hull and whisper gray deck. The pictures are not that great but at least something to look at.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Nice boat! I'm in the market and this boat is on my short list. Can you tell me the costs and benefits to the tunnel? Does the boat run slower or handle differently with the tunnel? Will it draft more while poling?

Also, did you consider any other motor? 

Thanks and nice boat!


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

commtrd said:


> Kingston gray hull and whisper gray deck. The pictures are not that great but at least something to look at.


Looking good man! I'll be up there tomorrow and I'll try to snap a couple pictures for you!


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks Capt. I would really appreciate that!


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Fritz said:


> Nice boat! I'm in the market and this boat is on my short list. Can you tell me the costs and benefits to the tunnel? Does the boat run slower or handle differently with the tunnel? Will it draft more while poling?
> 
> Also, did you consider any other motor?
> 
> Thanks and nice boat!


Adding the tunnel costs a little more. Benefit is the ability to run shallower which is a serious necessity when fishing in TX specifically the lower Laguna Madre. Hundreds of square miles of shallow flats around a foot deep average. From what I understand there is no appreciable difference in draft but there may be a slight speed penalty not sure about that. Supposed to draft near the same as a non-tunnel boat due to the tunnel shape which is quite a bit flatter and wider so the tunnel is wetted while at rest. Looking forward to trying it out to be able to provide a better report after some use. If I was fishing in FL would not bother with the tunnel.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

commtrd said:


> Adding the tunnel costs a little more. Benefit is the ability to run shallower which is a serious necessity when fishing in TX specifically the lower Laguna Madre. Hundreds of square miles of shallow flats around a foot deep average. From what I understand there is no appreciable difference in draft but there may be a slight speed penalty not sure about that. Supposed to draft near the same as a non-tunnel boat due to the tunnel shape which is quite a bit flatter and wider so the tunnel is wetted while at rest. Looking forward to trying it out to be able to provide a better report after some use. If I was fishing in FL would not bother with the tunnel.


Are they venting the tunnel? It'll run a little faster if they do


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

The Pro I use in the Laguna Madre and everywhere else is non tunnel along with the other skiffs I have used in Texas. So Texas skiffs can be non tunnel. Most tunnel hulls use more fuel vs non tunnel at the same speed and draft more. For my style of shallow water fishing, draft, even 1/2 inch, is more important than running shallow on plane. Also, in choppy water with a tunnel the prop has to be set lower to avoid cavitation, so this can affect the trim.(ride comfort) . That being said several guides and individual owners use tunnel hull skiffs for convenience. (less work poling in and out of some flats.)


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> The Pro I use in the Laguna Madre and everywhere else is non tunnel along with the other skiffs I have used in Texas. So Texas skiffs can be non tunnel. Most tunnel hulls use more fuel vs non tunnel at the same speed and draft more. For my style of shallow water fishing, draft, even 1/2 inch, is more important than running shallow on plane. Also, in choppy water with a tunnel the prop has to be set lower to avoid cavitation, so this can affect the trim.(ride comfort) . That being said several guides and individual owners use tunnel hull skiffs for convenience. (less work poling in and out of some flats.)


Yeah I really wanted to try a non-tunnel hull boat this time around but got to thinking that if I ordered it that way and then hated it I would be permanently pissed at myself for ordering the boat that way. Did not have anyone to confer with on the subject so I just ordered it with a tunnel. If I screwed up well it's too late now. But will say that this tunnel is a lot different than all other tunnel hulls I have ever seen. Does not look like it is going to lose much draft at rest if any at all. It's as close to not having a tunnel while still having one that I have ever seen. And it seems to work great based on the ride I took on a new Professional. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

You will love fishing the Pro tunnel or non tunnel. No worries amigo. Call me when you get it back to Texas and have room for a passenger.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great, man! I like that grab bar over the console!


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> You will love fishing the Pro tunnel or non tunnel. No worries amigo. Call me when you get it back to Texas and have room for a passenger.


Okeydokey. Would love to go cast some flies with some of the guys here on the forum sometime.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

paint it black said:


> Looks great, man! I like that grab bar over the console!


It will help protect the GPS and gives passenger something to grab ahold of in choppy seas etc.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Too many boat build pics is impossible. Looks great, she'll be a looker for sure!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Are you goig to put a cage on the PP platform it appears high


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> Are you goig to put a cage on the PP platform it appears high


The poling platform is standard height. It's just the camera angle that makes it look taller. I saw that and confirmed the PP is not built taller than it is supposed to be.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

commtrd said:


> The poling platform is standard height. It's just the camera angle that makes it look taller. I saw that and confirmed the PP is not built taller than it is supposed to be.


K


----------



## westsidefly (Aug 15, 2014)

Wouldn't it be a little taller to compensate for the jack plate?


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Yes. Standard platform height for boats with a jackplate obviously. The majority of the Professionals going to TX are tunnel hulls and that is the standard height platform they put on those boats. The extent of my input into the design was to spec two bigfoot steps on each side and the fold-down back rest to be cut narrower to facilitate access to the back hatches without having to fold the backrest up and it has a step built in on the back of the rest for front access to the poling platform. Also they are adding a horizontal rod holder so I can have my rod right under the PP deck pointing forward so when I am poling alone I can just stab the pole and tie off on the holder then grab the rod and cast. Hopefully that idea proves to work out OK. Trying to get the platform set up best I can for integrated use on the boat both poling and fishing off it since I fish alone so much of the time. And do my photography from there too as the boat is just as much for photography as it is for fishing.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Heck of a run over to HB shop. Picking her up tomorrow. Pictures to follow...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

commtrd said:


> Heck of a run over to HB shop. Picking her up tomorrow. Pictures to follow...


You should look into a nylon belt with horizontal rod holder on one side and push pole clip on the other. Your rod hangs out easily accessible and when you spot a fish the push pole pops into the holder and you can cast without having to bend down and grab a rod and all that. I can't remember where I got mine but it's a nylon belt with a kydex push pole holder on one side that is easily adjustable. I riveted a piece of 1 1/4" fuel hose on the opposite side for the rod holder. With split grip rods it works great.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Finally got her home! Man what a drive... Can't wait to get numbers on so I can go fishing!


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

That is freaking gorgeous. Congrats!!! You gotta be a happy camper!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Very nice. Congrats. Love the color scheme as you know. 

Get some wax on her and go get it slimy!


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

She's a beaut, Clark.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Took a tour of the facility and visited with the guys there. What struck me was their extreme focus on product quality and desire to make the ultimate boat for each customer. Super impressed with their operation and execution.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

That is a beautiful boat! We need to be fishing buddies! I love everything about it, especially that poling platform with the fold down back rest.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

The fold down back rest is also a step to get on the PP from the front! Neat design. Very solid. Remembering the shallowsport I had last (with huge ugly towers front and back) I wanted this boat to be the ultimate clean functional rig with nothing on the front deck but the toe rails.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

mwong61 said:


> That is freaking gorgeous. Congrats!!! You gotta be a happy camper!


Yeah when I pulled up in back of the shop and saw her for the first time it reminded me of my very first kiss (Patty Baker) =) just butterflies LOL. It is a sick boat BUT make no mistake it is a serious fishing tool (telling myself!) with a heritage and it's time to go get after some fish on the fly... Just humbled really. Wow...


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Congrats, the boat looks great! Why wait for numbers. Got get after it you have 30 days to get numbers on her. (In Fl anyway) congrats again.


----------



## jtt (Dec 29, 2016)

The best!


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

As soon as you get the prop fine tuned, I want to hear about your hole shot.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

I wonder if there is a map for the simrad covering the entire gulf coast from Brownsville TX to the FL Keys?


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Tx_Whipray said:


> As soon as you get the prop fine tuned, I want to hear about your hole shot.


They put a 3 blade wheel on it has been cupped fairly extensively. I was thinking it needed a 4 blade prop but if this one does the job then good enough. Curtis at HB ran it for their sea trial and told me he was seeing 36 mph on gps with the 3 blade. Will just have to see how she gets on up. Will say the blades look kinda thin on this prop.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Big Dave can help you out with props. He's go the same setup if you need advice. I'm sure if you pm him he can give you the numbers on his prop set up.


----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

Picked mine up yesterday and Fish were helping


----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

4# Speck


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

That's a darn fine boat you got there. One thing I live about this forum is all the nice looking boats. I'm gearing up to do my first build (a mini micro skiff) and everyone's boat set up helps me a lot with the design and the predetermined layout. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Tx_Whipray said:


> As soon as you get the prop fine tuned, I want to hear about your hole shot.


Went out to run boat for a while this afternoon to get some breakin time on engine. Poled around on some flat and boat poles nicely. Hole shot I was not super impressed with. Still thinking it needs a heavily cupped 4-blade.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

commtrd said:


> Went out to run boat for a while this afternoon to get some breakin time on engine. Poled around on some flat and boat poles nicely. Hole shot I was not super impressed with. Still thinking it needs a heavily cupped 4-blade.


You would be surprised what a triple cup 3 blade can do for holeshot AND top end. I had the same idea about 4 blades were best for hole shot but I was proved wrong by a master propsmith. Breakneck hole shot and great top end were the result.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You would be surprised what a triple cup 3 blade can do for holeshot AND top end. I had the same idea about 4 blades were best for hole shot but I was proved wrong by a master propsmith. Breakneck hole shot and great top end were the result.


Jack?


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Hmmm I need to get ahold of Mr. Foreman I think... Maybe he can help me get her dialed in.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Beautiful boat! HB's have wonderful lines.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tx_Whipray said:


> Jack?


Yessir. Despite his attitude and appearance he is one of the best if not the best flats prop guy I ever met.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

commtrd said:


> Hmmm I need to get ahold of Mr. Foreman I think... Maybe he can help me get her dialed in.


Don't be discouraged if he does not answer right away, he carries a house phone in his front pocket and stays pretty busy. He will want you to bring your boat by and he does let you test props with a deposit down.


----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

Check with HB about the Texas 3 blade they put on my boat. It works great


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Rayreds said:


> Check with HB about the Texas 3 blade they put on my boat. It works great


I think that is what's on there now. Need more run time but right now I think it needs a 4 blade with less pitch and serious cupping. I value brutal hole shot over everything else. Plus the blades on this prop are super thin so I will likely wear it out fast anyway.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Don't be discouraged if he does not answer right away, he carries a house phone in his front pocket and stays pretty busy. He will want you to bring your boat by and he does let you test props with a deposit down.


Happen to have a phone number for Jack?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jack Foreman
(361) 552-2789

Shop Address:

1950 Farik Rd
Port Lavaca, Tx


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Rayreds said:


> Check with HB about the Texas 3 blade they put on my boat. It works great


If it is a Powertech Jack probably designed it. He designed a few for PT.


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

I'd be suprised if you could find a 3 blade that works as well as a 4 blade on that set up. My hull is different (18 waterman non tunnel, with jp)but a 4 blade definitely improved everything. Beautiful ride by the way.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Update: ran the boat for a while getting some breakin time on it and boat has zero hole shot with the prop they put on it. I am getting Jack Foreman to build me a prop with massive cupping on it and less pitch. This boat prolly works awesome in FL shallow (2') but in TX shallow (5") not at all. I will work with it some more but if I cannot get it to perform in skinny water going to have to sell it and get something else. Not real happy with it so far. Great looking boat but if it does not work in skinny water then what good is it? Bummed.


----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

commtrd said:


> Update: ran the boat for a while getting some breakin time on it and boat has zero hole shot with the prop they put on it. I am getting Jack Foreman to build me a prop with massive cupping on it and less pitch. This boat prolly works awesome in FL shallow (2') but in TX shallow (5") not at all. I will work with it some more but if I cannot get it to perform in skinny water going to have to sell it and get something else. Not real happy with it so far. Great looking boat but if it does not work in skinny water then what good is it? Bummed.


Taking mine down this week and will see how it works in the Rockport lakes. Let me know how your new prop works out.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Rayreds said:


> Taking mine down this week and will see how it works in the Rockport lakes. Let me know how your new prop works out.


OK. Looking into a lift plate to add to the jack plate to get the motor up higher. That plus the Foreman prop may transform this boat into a true skinny water capable rig.


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

I had some issues getting my last skiff to preform the way I wanted with the f70. I had to drop pitch and add Cup on two different props before the holeshot improved. The RPMs at WOT need to be at or near 6200 for the motor to develop any usable torque. I also added a Shaw Wing cavitation plate that really helped. I ended up with a custom 4 blade 11 pitch with medium cup and a custom 3 blade 13 pitch with heavy cup. The boat was not very fast but the shallow water performance improved dramatically. Good luck. I hope you can get it dialed in.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

The boat was not set up for extreme shallow running and the F70 is likely not the best engine for that either. On going learning process. Should have just gotten a Lostmen.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

commtrd said:


> Should have just gotten a Lostmen.


Lol. I love this website


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You will be fine with that F70 once you get the motor higher and possibly try the Tran plate I mentioned. I think you will be very happy. Don't give up just yet!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

How shallow are you trying to run?


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Not giving up on it but ECC can fab up a stern plate to mount up the jack plate on higher. Have installed the Jack Foreman heavy cup prop and need a Tran cav plate then this boat should work OK I think. The Lostmen has zero dead rise to stern and is wider too. As usual it would be nice to have two boats. For what the HB cost it would have been nice if they had rigged it like I requested at first.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

I would like to be able to run in 6" and maintain good water pressure. We have miles of flats in the lower Laguna Madre that are 8 to 12" deep and extreme poling distances if the boat cannot run.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

commtrd said:


> No referring to a whip or pro with tunnel vs. not having a tunnel...And how much draft might be lost with a tunnel hull. Actually I went about my boat purchase all wrong. I SHOULD have started looking at microskiff.com boats listed first, but didn't know about the site until after I decided on a new pro. Reading these older threads a lot of info and insight can be had from owners selling their boats, even though the majority are already sold. As well as comments from other experienced skiff owners etc.





commtrd said:


> I would like to be able to run in 6" and maintain good water pressure. We have miles of flats in the lower Laguna Madre that are 8 to 12" deep and extreme poling distances if the boat cannot run.


You bought the wrong boat for that, and you knew it before HB put it in the mold. Sell it now during peak season and minimize your losses.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Actually I did not know it would not run skinny and I think it can be made to do so. I have seen pictures of a Maverick HPX-T running the white sands on the back side of Padre Island north of Port Isabel in 6" and this boat is going to be able to do that also. But saying that I do agree that I should have got a Lostmen due to the zero deadrise to stern which would be best for extreme shallow running. Was trying to get a boat that I could also fish Baffin Bay in winter.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

OK here is what it takes to make a boat run skinny.








This is Mac's boat so notice where the lower gear case "bullet" is in relation to the bottom of the boat. Notice the Tran cavitation plate mounted on the motor. Notice the Foreman built prop. These things will make a boat go shallow I promise. Of course the boat cannot also have 12* deadrise and run skinny...
















Here is the Jack Foreman built prop I just got and installed. Pictures don't really illustrate the extreme cup and thickness built into the blades. This boat is going to be able to run in 6" of water I guar-an-tee.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Did they build a tunnel into your hull?


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Yes they did. And the hull looks to have no more than 2* deadrise at the stern so fair game for making her shallow-minded. Here is why my boat will not run shallow:








So compare this shot to the one of Mac's boat above...








There is simply too much hanging down below the bottom of the hull! And that is going to be resolved shortly. I will need a plate 14.5"X17" to bolt on to the outside of the jack plate then bolt the motor on to that about 3 to 4" higher than it is now. May look into some lower water pickups also. This is what HB would not do when requested and I had already put my $15k down non-refundable. So anyone buying a HB Pro in TX beware this is what will happen.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

You gonna need a new, higher platform when done? That can sure get pricey if so.....


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Net 30 said:


> You gonna need a new, higher platform when done? That can sure get pricey if so.....


I may just put her up for sale rather than change a bunch of stuff. To keep the resale value intact.


----------



## jaxflatsfisherman (Nov 18, 2007)

commtrd said:


> I may just put her up for sale rather than change a bunch of stuff. To keep the resale value intact.


I would if you know it's just not going to work. Sell it while it's still new. A person in the market for a new boat would be getting one without a wait.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

commtrd said:


> Actually I did not know it would not run skinny and I think it can be made to do so. I have seen pictures of a Maverick HPX-T running the white sands on the back side of Padre Island north of Port Isabel in 6" and this boat is going to be able to do that also. But saying that I do agree that I should have got a Lostmen due to the zero deadrise to stern which would be best for extreme shallow running. Was trying to get a boat that I could also fish Baffin Bay in winter.


Your HB demo ride must have been good Clark. I would hope that you call me next time you launch the Pro. The white sands of LLM can be great sight fishing for sure, but the whole point of having a _poling skiff is to be able to push a shallow draft skiff to shallow fish. _What is more important when planing in six inches is what the boat/skiff does when you shut it down. Most tunnel boats/skiffs would be stuck on the sand waiting for a higher tide or rescue help to push to deeper water. Yes, once you shut down in eight inches or less you will have to pole(work) to get your skiff to water deep enough to plane. If you raise the poling platform height on the Pro it will be harder to climb on and more difficult to pole. You can pole any fish holding water in the LLM in the Pro but you may have to work a little to get out.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

commtrd said:


> I have seen pictures of a Maverick HPX-T running the white sands on the back side of Padre Island north of Port Isabel in 6" and this boat is going to be able to do that also. But saying that I do agree that I should have got a Lostmen due to the zero deadrise to stern which would be best for extreme shallow running. Was trying to get a boat that I could also fish Baffin Bay in winter.



I've also run past an HPX-T while the 2 guys inside are getting their bones shaken in a slight chop. 

I've also run past guys in a lostman while they looked like they were in a submarine. 

Be careful what you wish for and do your homework.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I wouldn't trade the pro for a hpx t like the one pictured. They are notorious for being a terrible ride. 
Keep in mind you are going to sacrifice trying to get to your 6 inch running depth. Tunnels displace less water and typically draft more at rest. Honestly 6 inches on plane and you are a rock or slightly elevated sandbar away from major damage or being ejected.

If you come off plane running 6 inches and find your boat needs more water to float you have a completely new problem. You can't be the only one running the area with a pro. I would ask around before you go modifying everything.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

el9surf said:


> I wouldn't trade the pro for a hpx t like the one pictured. They are notorious for being a terrible ride.
> Keep in mind you are going to sacrifice trying to get to your 6 inch running depth. Tunnels displace less water and typically draft more at rest. Honestly 6 inches on plane and you are a rock or slightly elevated sandbar away from major damage or being ejected.
> 
> If you come off plane running 6 inches and find your boat needs more water to float you have a completely new problem. You can't be the only one running the area with a pro. I would ask around before you go modifying everything.


The HPX Tunnel pictured is mine. I have been poling a 2013 my buddy bought new since the day he got it and neither of ours is a terrible ride and I've driven his quartering waves in the open bay when there is a 25-30 mph wind. That is just silly to tell people that! I had to set the record straight...and the draft with 500# of men and gear is no more than 7-8". I wouldn't have bought mine if I thought it was a rough riding or deep drafting hull.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The HPX Tunnel pictured is mine. I have been poling a 2013 my buddy bought new since the day he got it and neither of ours is a terrible ride and I've driven his quartering waves in the open bay when there is a 25-30 mph wind. That is just silly to tell people that! I had to set the record straight...and the draft with 500# of men and gear is no more than 7-8". I wouldn't have bought mine if I thought it was a rough riding or deep drafting hull.


There is a trade off on boats that have large tunnels. I wasn't trying to bash your boat, but the hpx t ride isn't a secret. It's the trade for being able to run in a puddle. The opposite end of that spectrum is the 17 or 18 hpx v. They run great in open water but aren't super skinny 6 inch boats. 

If you can run in 6 inches and need 7-8 to float that can present some unique challenges. Especially once off plane in areas where the flats are supposedly 6 inches for miles on end.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I also haven't fished Texas. Just pointing out some of the trade offs...


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Never fished TX. Why don't you guys over that way run jet foot setups? Is it because they'd suck up too much sand? 
Just curious.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

LowHydrogen said:


> Never fished TX. Why don't you guys over that way run jet foot setups? Is it because they'd suck up too much sand?
> Just curious.


Was wondering the same thing.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Yup jets suck grass and sand and shell so badly they quickly become useless. And a lot of the year floating grass is just everywhere.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

10-4 kinda what I figured, good luck with getting your rig set up, it's definitely a looker.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Yes it is a beautiful boat. Everything I ever wanted except it will not go skinny. Then again is that really super important? I mean there are guys who fish TX who don't have tunnels at all. They must not fish south of Corpus Christi. I don't know thinking about what to do.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

LowHydrogen said:


> Never fished TX. Why don't you guys over that way run jet foot setups? Is it because they'd suck up too much sand?
> Just curious.


Yep, had a 60/45 on my last boat, shell shuts you down.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

I never had an issue with water pressure on my Pro when running trimmed all the way up to where the trim gauge was blinking. Matter of fact I sold my boat to a guy in Texas and he has not had a single issue running shallow and getting out. I was able to jump my boat up on plane with the motor damn near all the way up. Lift the jack plate up and trim the motor up some. That should lift the skeg even higher up, like you want it to. You would be crazy to go from a pro to any of the other skiffs mentioned.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I really enjoyed working with Jack on my prop. He is really into skiffs and will talk your ear off if he has time. Has he run your boat? If not, I would try to arrange to have him do so. I think he can get you where you need to be, not just with the prop but with the entire setup.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

sotilloa1078 said:


> I never had an issue with water pressure on my Pro when running trimmed all the way up to where the trim gauge was blinking. Matter of fact I sold my boat to a guy in Texas and he has not had a single issue running shallow and getting out. I was able to jump my boat up on plane with the motor damn near all the way up. Lift the jack plate up and trim the motor up some. That should lift the skeg even higher up, like you want it to. You would be crazy to go from a pro to any of the other skiffs mentioned.


Where does he fish? Texas is a big place, and not every place is 12" with a hard bottom. I learned a tough lesson when I started buying boats. Don't ever let someone sell you on their idea of your perfect boat...especially if they've never fished your waters.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Agreed on that. I believe he fishes out of Port O Connor TX mainly but travels around the state. not familiar with Texas at all but I do know you Texas guys damn near are asking for an airboat you can pole. Haha


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

if you could invent that, you would have half the money in Texas!


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hahah I need to look into that!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

sotilloa1078 said:


> Agreed on that. I believe he fishes out of Port O Connor TX mainly but travels around the state. not familiar with Texas at all but I do know you Texas guys damn near are asking for an airboat you can pole. Haha


Mine isn't an airboat but it will get up!


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

yep. With the right prop, a tunnel, and a compression plate you can run with the airboats. It can make fishing during duck season an adventure...especially along the middle coast.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

All the above is exactly right. I bought this boat to be a little more of an all around type able to handle some deeper water (over 2') and to fly fish off of. What I did not realize is they mounted the motor such that the middle of the bullet is even with the bottom of the boat. BUT there is room under the PP to lift it 3" and that will get me where I need to be. So no need to sell her and later I can get a Curlew or other scooter for extreme shallow water running on deep south TX Laguna. So yes the pro was not made to run like a scooter but it would have been nice if they rigged it like I asked them to. 

An air boat that would be polable and dead quiet would be tits huh?


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

glad to hear you're getting it sorted out. That boat is too pretty for you to stay mad at her.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

You can't stay mad at the pro. Lift it up on the mounting holes and then add some more when you figure it out. You will hard pressed to find a boat that will out perform the pro while fishing.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Here is a picture of sjrobin's non tunnel professional.








And here is a picture of my boat to compare. Not much difference in the position of the lower gear case "bullet" with both jack plates at max height. So I can run around all the time with the jack plate on 6" lift and it never cavitates at all.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

commtrd said:


> Here is a picture of sjrobin's non tunnel professional.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still shaking my head! That's like putting street tires on a lifted four wheel drive...


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

That sucks to put that much effort into something and it not turn out the way you hoped.. It is a beautiful boat though!


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

So what's the issue. Are you not able to run in 6"? Also if you can run with the jack plate on 6 and it not cavitate, then you should be able to trim it up a good ways, and still maintain water pressure.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm confused


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Got to run the boat some more today. Damn what a sweet ride! I think it really takes a while to appreciate a boat like this. Even though it needs a bit of tuning to get the motor raised up some. It is an instrument and so responsive to operator input. I have never owned a boat like this one. BTW I purposely ran it into some really skinny water and though she bumped bottom kept on rolling thru and can spin her up skinny like nobody's business. Just humbled to be able to own and run on a boat of this caliber. I was able to do S curves in a foot of water at full throttle almost on top of each turn successively. No blowing out and surgically clean on edge. Freakin sick.


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 7, 2016)

So what did you change?


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

So far just the prop. Jack Foreman 3 blade with heavy cup etc. I could only get to 5300 rpm -but- the motor has not been lifted on the jack plate yet. Going to order a plate to bolt on to the outside plate of the jack plate to finalize elevating the motor around 2 to 3 inches. Then get a Tran cav plate to install on the motor and then she should be in fighting shape for deep south TX lower laguna madre running.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

commtrd said:


> So far just the prop. Jack Foreman 3 blade with heavy cup etc. I could only get to 5300 rpm -but- the motor has not been lifted on the jack plate yet. Going to order a plate to bolt on to the outside plate of the jack plate to finalize elevating the motor around 2 to 3 inches. Then get a Tran cav plate to install on the motor and then she should be in fighting shape for deep south TX lower laguna madre running.


Once we get her dialed in 100% you have to name her.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

commtrd said:


> Got to run the boat some more today. Damn what a sweet ride! I think it really takes a while to appreciate a boat like this. Even though it needs a bit of tuning to get the motor raised up some. It is an instrument and so responsive to operator input. I have never owned a boat like this one. BTW I purposely ran it into some really skinny water and though she bumped bottom kept on rolling thru and can spin her up skinny like nobody's business. Just humbled to be able to own and run on a boat of this caliber. I was able to do S curves in a foot of water at full throttle almost on top of each turn successively. No blowing out and surgically clean on edge. Freakin sick.


Ahhhh yeah. Glad you are getting her dialed in. I told you, that Pro is a flat out machine!!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I though you were going to sell it there for a minute


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Glad you were talked off the ledge.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

commtrd said:


> So far just the prop. Jack Foreman 3 blade with heavy cup etc. I could only get to 5300 rpm -but- the motor has not been lifted on the jack plate yet. Going to order a plate to bolt on to the outside plate of the jack plate to finalize elevating the motor around 2 to 3 inches. Then get a Tran cav plate to install on the motor and then she should be in fighting shape for deep south TX lower laguna madre running.



Yes, you'll pick up some rpms when you raise that motor. Sounds like you are getting there.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

All this is making me want to get my skiff out and run it. lol. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 7, 2016)

commtrd said:


> So far just the prop. Jack Foreman 3 blade with heavy cup etc. I could only get to 5300 rpm -but- the motor has not been lifted on the jack plate yet. Going to order a plate to bolt on to the outside plate of the jack plate to finalize elevating the motor around 2 to 3 inches. Then get a Tran cav plate to install on the motor and then she should be in fighting shape for deep south TX lower laguna madre running.



I would run it with the jackplate mods before you buy a cav plate. More than likely the plate will help, but in some cases they add to much drag. I'm not a fan of the plate unless it is absolutely necessary. I'm not trying to talk you out of it, just saying it may not be needed.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

JoshJ said:


> I would run it with the jackplate mods before you buy a cav plate. More than likely the plate will help, but in some cases they add to much drag. I'm not a fan of the plate unless it is absolutely necessary. I'm not trying to talk you out of it, just saying it may not be needed.


How does a compression plate add drag? This is a tunnel hull with a jack plate so the plate will be above the bottom of the hull. What it will do is keep water around the prop instead of blowing out, lift the stern and keep the prop hooked up in turns. Keith is going to run it after we lift the motor and then see if he wants to add the plate. My HPX-T runs 34 mph at 5300rpm with a plate and a triple cup three blade when the specs show it should run 33 with a 4 blade and no plate. Getting that plate up helps.


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 7, 2016)

Most likely it will help, but if for some reason(I haven't seen the set up in person) he cant get the motor high enough the plate will be buried and add drag. I'm sure he will be fine. I just like to make one change at a time and test the results before throwing money at a problem to try to make it go away.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

JoshJ said:


> I would run it with the jackplate mods before you buy a cav plate. More than likely the plate will help, but in some cases they add to much drag. I'm not a fan of the plate unless it is absolutely necessary. I'm not trying to talk you out of it, just saying it may not be needed.


I was going to do the JP mod first and one reason is the spray deflectors that are built-in on sponson sides. I suspect that a plate might hit those deflectors but not sure dependent on JP travel.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

commtrd said:


> I was going to do the JP mod first and one reason is the spray deflectors that are built-in on sponson sides. I suspect that a plate might hit those deflectors but not sure dependent on JP travel.


I don't think they will be close to the plate. About to hit some snook early am!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I can see where a compression plate can cause some drag. Anything that is forcing water to do something is experiencing some resistance. I know mine creates some spray even when jacked up and running in what I call a cruising height. That water hitting the plate and causing spray is creating at least some drag.

I took the plate off of mine just to see what it will do. I hope to run it this afternoon. I'll post up the results.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes plates are a last resort and they do add friction.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I don't think they will be close to the plate. About to hit some snook early am!


Actually targeting snook in Texas? That's impressive!


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

I am actually more concerned with the prop as it seems like the motor is straining to turn that wheel. Will see when motor lifted some what it does.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

That motor will strain to turn that heavy wheel. Even my 2-stroke 70 hp strained to turn heavy blade props. Better performance with Powertech.


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 7, 2016)

commtrd said:


> I am actually more concerned with the prop as it seems like the motor is straining to turn that wheel. Will see when motor lifted some what it does.


I would get some more break in hours on the motor before you change that prop much, unless he will go ahead and swap you now at no cost.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

I think I will put the original prop back on until the motor gets lifted. Just seems to be working way too hard to turn that wheel but will put it back on later.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

JoshJ said:


> I would get some more break in hours on the motor before you change that prop much, unless he will go ahead and swap you now at no cost.


Jack will tweak that prop. He builds them.


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

commtrd said:


> Here is a picture of sjrobin's non tunnel professional.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is really disappointing that a company like HB delivered it to you like this, they obviously didn't grasp the concept you presented. 
Now on to a more selfish topic, has anything been done to tweak the max height of your jackplate to place this where it should be? 
I may have sent your FS thread link to my main fishing buddy who's looking to pick up a HB.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

No I decided to just leave it completely stock to maintain best resale value.


----------

